# Server errors and features.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2007)

Over the last month, I've been trying to find the cause of the various errors and issues that we've been seeing.

The end result is, we've outgrown this server and need to upgrade.

I can't afford it.

So, I've disabled a few features, and added a 'load check'.  What that means is that pages may take a little longer to load but they should load now.  Also, if there is too much load on the server, it will now display what is basically a "busy" message and invite you to try again later.

The only way we can afford to upgrade is if I can find an additional regular and reliable source of income to fund it, as I simply cannot spare the extra $150-200 per month it will take to do this right.

I've got a load of goodies I want to add, and lots of new features for us to play with, but this server simply put, can't do it. It's nothing $5,000 a year extra couldn't solve though. So...someone hurry up and win the lottery and shoot me a really beeeg donation eh? 


In the mean time, we'll continue trying to optimize things to eek out what we can and keep the Talk flowing.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 26, 2007)

So we're only talkin' 15-20 new Gold Key members to generate a whole new set of capabilities? Current members, how can we talk this up?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob lets do a raffle for a lifetime membership, each ticket will be sold for 2.00 and once we sell 100 a month you are covered what do you think about those apples.


----------

